# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  U.S. mando orchestra repertoire

## John Goodin

In the current Italian thread, I read with interest Linda's comment about what most U.S. mando orchestras play and Bob Margo's response. I think if others would add what they know on this topic it could be very informative. 

When the Louisville Mandolin Orchestra was formed in the late 1980s I think there was an unspoken prejudice against the kind of turn-of-the-century mando orchestra music that the Milwaukee group plays so superbly. Most of us were coming from the worlds of bluegrass, rock, jazz and classical music and, mistakenly, thought of that music as old-fogey. Over time we grew to love performing some of the pieces from the "golden era" but that was always just a small part of our repertoire. Here's a link to a page (courtesy of the Wayback Machine) that listed the LMO's repertoire from 2001. [My apologies for my name being listed on so many pieces. In those days they had to play my stuff or I would be impossible to live with.] 

http://web.archive.org/web/200101240...epertoire.html

Some of the listed pieces were excellent arrangements by Jim Bates. His Stephen Foster medley was played at last year's CMSA and his arrangement of Gluck's Iphegenia overture is great.

The LMO has also recorded commissioned works by A. Paul Johnson on a CD entitled the Apollo Project (which they share with the Sydney Mandolins). The group's CD from 2000, Mandoscapes, feature 3 Italian compositions; one by Calace and two by Giuseppe Manente. Also included are two pieces by Francois Menichetti (French?) and an arrangement by Konrad Wolki.

Offhand I can think of the Nashville group, the Montana group, the Minnesota group, the Atlanta group and the Fretworks youth group in Alabama who have repertoires that include a lot of recent music and not very much of the ragtime era.

Please note that I mean no criticism of the Milwaukee group (who play beautifully and have the history to play the older music authentically) or Linda (who contributes so much to the cause of classical mandolin). I just want to make the point to our friends on other continents that there are many varieties of music being played by U.S. orchestras.

This thread (once I shut up) could be a great place for other groups to tell us what they play.

John G.

----------


## margora

John,

Very informative!

To continue this thread, the PMO is moving pretty strongly in the direction of original contemporary compositions for mandolin ensemble and away from arrangements/transcriptions (with some exceptions, as noted in my earlier posting). This year we hope to premiere new pieces by Francine Trester (Berkelee School of Music) and Michael Bell. We are also working on a program dedicted to the music of Owen Hartford, a long-time member who has written many pieces for the PMO. Also, a program devoted to contemporary German pieces, which will include works by Wolki, Ambrosius, Behrend, Wengler, Zehm, and (likely) Kalberer.

The PMO website (www.mandolin-orchestra.org) also contains archived programs from previous seasons that give a sense of how the orchestra's repertoire has changed over time.

----------


## Linda Binder

hmmm...could it be I've misrepresented the typical American mandolin orchestra? Maybe so! The Milwaukee group really does stay almost exclusively in the 1900 - 1920 era when mandolin orchestras were "all the rage". We're especially heavy in composers with a Milwaukee connection --Howard Weeks, William Stahl, Thomas Allen. Interestingly, no Johann Kok, although it sounds like his music would be right up our alley so to speak. I just checked with Paul Ruppa, the director of the MMO and he said there is no music by Kok in the data base! Sounds like there may be some fresh repertoire (from the past) for the Milwaukeens..
--Linda

----------


## Linda Binder

Here is my original statement: "The repertoire for most mandolin orchestras here is rag-time era music, arrangements of popular music and an occasional dip into "light" classics." #

Here is the Minnesota mandolin orchestra's description of their music: 
"We play music of many styles arranged for mandolin orchestra. This includes transcriptions of classical music, mandolin orchestra arrangements from the early 1900s, modern compositions for mandolin orchestra, and arrangements of popular tunes."

That actually sounds somewhat similar to the Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra although as I just said we mostly perform "tunes" of #the 1900-20 era. #We did perform a Vivaldi Concerto on a recent concert with Carlo Aonzo and featured him with a guitarist on two modern Italian works....and we played a modern piece last year on a concert with Ahlert and Schwab but when the full ensemble plays it's mostly single movement "tunes"--- light fare. #Do you agree that most mandolin orchestras in the US play "lighter" or "entertaining" music?
--Linda

----------


## margora

"Do you agree that most mandolin orchestras in the US play "lighter" or "entertaining" music?"

Empirically speaking, I think it is probably likely, although I know of no comprehensive database to evaluate the hypothesis. We would also need an operational definition of "light" and/or "entertaining". I highlight the PMO repertoire because, IMHO, some people might not take your original "most" at its literal meaning, substituting "all" or "nearly all" in the mind's eye.  I also think that the mandolin ensemble is an extremely neglected medium for new music in this country (unlike, say, in Germany, where it is less extremely neglected) and that there are many (many!) composers who would welcome the opportunity to write pieces, if they were only made aware of the possibilities.

----------


## Linda Binder

I understand Robert. I certainly don't mean to pigeon hole American mandolin orchestras. Mandolin ensembles are obviously capable of great expression and creativity. We're fortunate to have composers right in our midst who are aware of that! I guess I was thinking we were discussing amongst ourselves (mandolinists) so to speak, and taking a look at the general situation. This board does have an international readership though and it's important to look at the larger picture so readers are aware of the full scope of things here and not just coming away with a snapshot (through my particular lens). The larger scope of the American Mandolin Orchestra scene includes the commendable programming and performances of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and other groups who are exploring what mandolin orchestras can do. It's an exciting time. Even a more traditional group like the one I play in is reaching more and more people and helping people recognize mandolin family instruments for their expressive potential. OK, I'm rambling....I'll stop.
--Linda

----------


## margora

Let me be clear that I also think that reintepreting the earlier 20th century music for mandolin ensemble for a modern audience is extremely important. Indeed, one could even say it is at the vanguard of "early music", which in a broader sense is beginning to think about performance practice in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. A group like the MMO has a significant comparative advantage (my day job is economist) in presenting this music to the general public.

----------


## Martin Jonas

As I already have my repertoire folder open for the list of Kok pieces, here is a (long and boring) list of our repertoire, leaving out the 46 pieces by Kok listed elsewhere:

Otar-Bey (Joline)
Bonsoir, Marion (Joline)
Nicolette (Joline)
Recuerdos de la Alhambra (Tarrega)
Two Guitars (arr. Hulley)
La Golondrina 
A l'Egroform (Mozart arr. Hulley)
Tosselli's Serenade 
To A Wild Rose (MacDowell, arr. Hulley)
Paysage Suedois (Duclos)
Eine kleine Nachtmusik (Mozart)
Maria (Lopez)
Lovely Cab (Jouvin)
Coeur Leger (Veneux)
Les Marionettes
Canon (Pachelbel)
Viva Napoli (Lopez)
Petit Mozart (arr. Leader)
Sportissimo (Leroi)
Pop March (Astor)
Paysage Napolitain 
Idylle (Veneux)
Song of India (Rimsky-Korsakov, arr. Hulley)
Pronti (Linard)
Pierrette
Minstrels (arr. Grimshaw) 
Show Boat (Kern, arr. Grimshaw)
Serenata del Cuore
Neapolitana (arr. Hulley)
The Skaters' Waltz (Waldteufel, arr. Grimshaw)
Serenade (Heykens)
Cossack Memories 
To Music (arr. Hulley)
Barcarolle (Offenbach)
L'Eclat de Rire (Auber)
Impressions et Images (Veneux)
Serenade (Schubert) 
Dawn (Rossini)
Intermezzo Cavaleria Rusticana (Mascagni)
Begin the Beguine (Porter)
Moonlight Serenade
Deep Purple
Torno a Sorriento (de Curtis)
O Sole Mio (di Capua)
Cielito Lindo (Santos)
Santa Lucia
Musetta's Waltz (Puccini)
Oi Marie (di Capua)
Vieni Sul Mar
Tarantella
Io Te Vurria Vasa (di Capua)
Humoresque (Dvorak)
Hear My Song Violetta (Klose & Luckesch, arr. Hulley)
Whistling Rufus (Mills)
Slavonic Dance (Leader)
Elizabethan Serenade (Binge)
The Entertainer (Joplin)
Lazy Gondolier (Forli)
Souvenir of Italy (Luttazzi)
Speak Softly Love (Rota)
Aria from Suite No. 3 (Bach)
Tango des Roses (Schreier-Bottero)
The Everlasting Waltz (arr. Grimshaw)
Spanish Dance No.5 (Granados, arr. Hulley)
Avati-Crescendo (Koldijk)
Les Menestrels Joyeux (Henricchi)
Conviction Intime (Polman)
La Paloma (Yradier)
La Nina Morena (Joline)
Piacer d'Amor (Martini)
Lara's Theme (Jarre)
O My Beloved Father (Puccini)
Piccola Bambola
Serenata (Drigo)
Going Home (Dvorak)
I Cavalli Sono Stanchi (Marani)
Andrea (Marani)
Briglio (Marani)
Reginella (Lama)
Russian Patrol
Dicitencello Vuie
Sleepy Lagoon (Coates)
Edelweiss (Rogers)
Memory (Lloyd Webber)
The Fields of Athenry
Arrividerci Roma
La Serenata (Braga)
After The Ball (Harris)
Vilia (Lehar)
Ciribiribin (Pestalotzza)
Yesterday (Lennon-McCartney)
La Cumparsita
Voi Che Sapete (Mozart)
Natale (Christmas Medley)
In A Persian Market (Ketelbey)
O Marenariello (Gambardella)
Summertime (Gershwin)
Liebestraum (Liszt)
Fenestra Vascia (Fassio)
Dark Island (Maclachlan)
Waves of the Danube (Ivanovici)
Ashokan Farewell (Unger)
Speranze Perdute (Morelli)
Serenata Napolitana (Della Rosa)
Lieto Passato (Tafarella)
Sogno D'una Fata (Tafarella)
Maddalena (Della Rosa)
La Bella Siciliana (Tafarella)
Olga (Tafarella)
In Fondo Al Mare (Tafarella)
Bizzosa (Becucci)
Adios Muchachos (Sanders)
Funiculi Funicula (Denza)
Aida (Cesarino)
Viaggiando (Jetti)
Un Viagio a Messina
Parlami d'Amore Mariu (Bixio/Neri)
Innamorata (Warren)
Petit Tonkinoise (Scotto)


Phew. Rather a long list, with rather a lot of fairly obscure stuff that we hardly ever play. However, I'd say about half of this lot we rotate in and out of rehearsals fairly regularly.
Martin

----------


## margora

Martin,
A rather interesting list. Two comments/questions:

1. What is the date of the arrangement of the Granados Spanish Dance #5? There is an excellent arrangment by Odell of another of the Spanish Dances (#10) made ca. 1920, i.e., a few years after Granados died (his ship, I believe, was sunk in the Atlantic, a victim of WWI).

2. Funiculi Funicula exists in an arrangement by Arnold Schoenberg, still in print, for an ensemble that includes classical guitar and mandolin (among other instruments).

----------


## Martin Jonas

Robert -- 

Thanks for the comments. The Granados is a photocopy of a manuscript score and at the bottom it says "150476 JH", which I take to mean that James Hulley wrote the score on 15th April 1976.

I knew that Schoenberg earned his living making arrangement of the tunes of the day, including for mandolin, but I've never seen any of his arrangements. Our arrangement is from a US-published score sent to me by Jim (I think) -- I don't think there's an arranger name.

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

I was a member of the New York Mandolin Orchestra for a number of years in the 1980s. I was also the librarian so got a good look at the repertoire. As I recall there were quite a few arrangements of traditional folk tunes and some of standard chamber orchestra repertoire such as Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. We played the Vivaldi double mandolin with Barry Mitterhoff and Wayne Fugate (WJF on the Cafe) in the soloist chairs. We played Handel's Water Music with a full concertina quartet playing the wind parts. Evidently there was a big batch of arrangements done by the conductor Samuel Firstman who, for some odd reason, willed his entire sheet music collection to the Los Angeles Mandolin Orchestra.

One thing was missing was that ragtime repertoire. However first, the NY Mandolin Orchestra started in 1924 and second it was a melding of a few of the New York ensembles based partly on a labor-centric, politically left-leaning ethnic tinge which may have made a difference in the repertoire and the purpose of the organization.

Somewhere I have a photocopy from a book puiblished in the 1960s called A century of Yiddish Song that had a chapter about various New York mandolin ensembles. I will see if I can dig it up.

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

OK, Martin I'll see your repertoire list and raise you....(gambler talk)
Here's some of what's in the current play list (some dates too): 

The Flower of Mexico (Carlos Curti)
March Espagnole (Jose Garcia)
On Wisconsin 1913(W.T. Purdy)
U-Te-Zer ( E. Mutchler, Arr. by Walter Jacobs)
Talisman 1905 (William Stahl)
Overture Hongrois 1948 (Howard Weeks- composed for the Milwaukee Mandolin and Guitar Club)
Pizzicato Polka arr. 1915 (Johann Strauss)
Shine On Harvest Moon 1908 (Nora Bayes)
Russian Rag 1918(George Linus Cobb)
Potatoe Bug Parade 1922 (G.L. Cobb)
Delectation 1915 (Walter Rolfe)
Stop, Look and Listen 1915 (Thomas Sylvester Allen)
El Choclo 1903 (A.G. Villoldo)
Chicken Picken's 1910 (Thomas Allen)
The Periscope 1915 ( Thomas Allen)
Zacatecas 1916 ( Genaro Codina arr by Odell)
Hall's Blue Ribbon 1919 ( E.M. Hall, once a member of the Boston Ideals)
Northern Lights Overture 1901 ( A.J. Weidt)
Sweet Margorie 1905(William Carl Stahl )
Baboon Baounce 1912 (George Linus Cobb)
Big Ben 1916(Thomas Allen)
Blonde Beauty 1918(A.J. Weidt)
Frolic of the Imps 1901 (Carl Carlton)
La Cumparsita 1917 (Geraldo H. Matos Rodriguez)
On the Mill Dam 1916 ( A.A. Babb)
Big Chief Battle Axe 1905 ( Thomas Allen)
Joy Boy 1915 (Albert J. Weidt)
Gemito Appassionato (Carlos Graziano-Walter)
Aisha 1912 (John Lindsay)
Esudiantina Waltz 1904 ( Emil Waldteufel)
Persian Lamb Rag 1908 ( Percy Wenrich )
Anita 1905 (Thomas Allen)
La Tipica (Carlos Curti)
Los Cabelleros 1945 (Howard Weeks)
Evolution Rag 1913 ( Thomas Allen)

Well, that's a representative list. The MMO has a large, as yet uncatalogued, library distilled from other local discontinued mandolin clubs. What does one do with this music? The MMO has struggled with the issues surrounding this for years. There were discussion on putting it on micro-fiche, xerox copying it, scanning it to put on line to share with other ensembles....whatever is done will take planning and expenditure of time and probably money. It's a large volume of music. Even listing what's in the boxes and noting how many parts there are and all ther pertinent info is hugely time consuming. For the time being, a large quantity sits in boxes...
--Linda

----------


## Linda Binder

..actually, my list isn't as long as yours Martin so you win...this time. What did you win? Um, a tortoise shell pick! Talk to Ralf...

----------


## John Goodin

These are great responses! I really enjoy seeing those lists. 

Linda, thanks for reprinting your original quote. I see that I was reacting more to the "rag-time era" part than to the other categories. I would agree that most (but far from all) of the pieces played by the mando orchestras that I've heard (either live or on disc) tend toward the lighter side. Certainly my own attempts at writing for plucked string groups have little in common with Stockhausen or Elliot Carter. I just happened to fall into the mando orchestra world with the Louisville group and we were intent on playing stuff that tended to be a little more serious, while still having a lot of fun. For instance, we spent hundreds of hours rehearsing the Bartok piece that we recorded on the Folkworks CD. We were mentored by Keith Harris in those first years and worked on quite a few pieces from the modern German school. That also brought in the Australian influence (where they are equally serious about new music for mandos) and the Japanese. 

I agree with Bob that we might have many more composers writing for mando orchestra if they knew that such a thing existed, especially in the U.S. I also agree that it is important to treat the best of the 1890s-1920s music seriously, as the folks in Milwaukee do. 

Somewhere in Louisville there are some file cabinets stuffed with hundreds of plectrum orchestra pieces that the LMO inherited from, I think, a Chicago orchestra of long ago. Being a librarian and a cataloger by trade I'm aware of how time consuming it can be to make accessible large collections of anything, especially printed music. Maybe someday....

John G.

----------


## Greg Stec

Greetings to all! #My name is Greg and I play mandocello for the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra.
After reading this thread, I thought Id give a list of what weve been playing lately.

Bull Frog Blues (Brown & Shrigley, arr. Tocaben)
York Town March (Dean)
Ruxton Troubadour (Gebelein)
Plaisir DAmour (Martini)
Giglio Fioretino (Munier)
Blue Tango (Anderson, arr. Tison)
Granada (Lara, arr. Tison)
The Flying Wedge (Dolby)
My City By The Sea (Shapiro)
Second Movement from American Syphonette No. 2 (Pavanne) (Gould, arr. Tison)
Hungarian Dances Nos. 7 & 8 (Brahms, arr. Tocaben)
LUltimo Fiore (Jacovacci)
Barcarola (Munier)
Destiny Waltz (Baines, arr. Jensen)
A Perfect Day (Bond)
Highlights from South Pacific (Rodgers & Hammerstein)
Highlights from The Sound of Music (Rodgers & Hammerstein)
Au Village (Gillet)
Un Bel Di Vedremo (Puccini, arr. Jensen)
Pattuglia Goliardica (Milanesi)
Torna a Sorrento (DeCurtis, arr. Jensen)
Wien, du Stadt meiner Traune (Sieczynski)
O Sole Mio (di Capua, arr. Odell)
Serenade of the Roses (di Capua, arr. Jensen)
Mio Babbino Caro (Puccini, arr. Foster).

There is a lot more titles I could have entered (I've been with the BMO since October, 1987), but this is a good representative sample. #We have performed Kok in the past, too.

----------


## Embergher

> ..actually, my list isn't as long as yours Martin so you win...this time. #What did you win? #Um, a tortoise shell pick! #Talk to Ralf...


Well, about long lists ... Victor's Concerto da camera is N° 521 of our repertoire, but I don't have an electronical version of that list and I don't really have the courage to start typing now  ... maybe one day.

(I didn't find any pieces by Kok in the list, we did play some at the youth-orchestra though)

----------


## Martin Jonas

Interesting to see the lists of others -- it seems that even though there is little overlap in the actual pieces, we are all playing much the same type of material, maybe with slightly different emphasis (we seem to have more Italian pieces and, unsurprisingly, fewer American ones, for example). What's interesting is that this sort of repertoire is hardly ever discussed here on the Cafe.

What's also apparent is that all of us are sitting on huge heaps of uncatalogued scores inherited from various predecessor orchestras. We, too, have a big chunk of inherited additional music in our "library" (or rather "unsorted heap") from two earlier orchestras, with more sitting in limbo in the home of the former conductor of one of them. Some of this is unplayable in our current configuration (third banjos and second accordion parts abound), others we simply never got to look at.

I found an interesting web site today here, which shows that at least one mandolin orchestra, the Oslo Mandolin Orkester, has got around to cataloguing their backlog of pieces, some of them even with MIDI samples.

Martin

----------


## Linda Binder

The Olso site is a thing of beauty. That would be so wonderful to have everything catalogued on line so ensembles could contact each other to complete their sets of parts, not to mention the great benefit for us in finally knowing what we have. I see they have catalogue numbers for each piece and album (folio). Wouldn't it be great if the catalogue system was uniform for all mandolin orchestras! We tried to develop our own but it's a little unwieldy--too much info trying to be conveyed so the numbers are very long. The early 1900's music is remarkably similar in style across countries and oceans. The pieces I've listened to by Kok sound very much like our (Milwaukee Orch) pieces from the time. Some of the common composers for a particular group are almost entirely unknown by another, for example Joline is on Martin's list several times but I don't know that we have any of his pieces. You can also see when there is a talented local arranger for a group and it's effect on a group's catalogue-- Baltimore is very fortunate in that regard. This is an interesting thread...alert the mandolin orchestras! 
--Linda

----------


## mandoisland

If someone wants to compare the pieces played by the American mandolin orchestras to those of a traditional German mandolin orchestra: I bought the almost complete music of the mandolin orchestra from Neustadt/Weinstrasse some years after this orchestra stopped playing. I have created a database of all the pieces at 
Pieces played/owned by Mandolinenorchester Neustadt

The pieces were obviously mostly bought in the 20s, only few were bought later. You can search through that database, or you can sort it on composer or number.

----------


## Linda Binder

Another beautiful cataloguing system! Very nice Michael! When I have more time I want to look over your repertoire list more carefully. I'm wondering what you more organized people are doing about the actual original music. We have it stacked horizontally in cardboard boxes which, I'm sure, isn't the best preservation method. I'll have to check in again late tonight. I'm off to play an out of town wedding...
--Linda

----------


## Jonathan

As the arranger whose name pops up several times on the BMO repertoire list, I'd like to mention that many of my arrangements were done for our soprano Beatrice Gilbert to sing with the orchestra. Don Tison, a long-time colleague of mine in the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra has arranged a number of pieces for trumpet and mandolin orchestra in which he is featured. This brings me to the question - which mandolin orchestras regularly have vocalists or non-mandolin instrumentalists performing as soloists?

----------


## Linda Binder

The Milwaukee M.O. usually has at least one piece on a concert with vocals. #These are original mandolin orchestra pieces, not arrangements. #Sometimes the lyrics of the old tunes have politically incorrect or racist lyrics unfortunately. #If they stand up well without the vocals we sometimes play those as instrumentals. We have one in the current book, "Chickin Pickins" that is sort of an ode to eating raw chickens--not the greatest lyrics to listen to but instrumentally its not a bad piece. #Another, "Stop, Look, and Listen" is an instructional tune about crossing railroad tracks. The only regular non mandolin family instrument, besides guitar, is flute. #Again, the flute parts are original to the tunes.
--Linda

----------


## margora

Mandolinists involved in playing the early 20th century repertoire being discussed here may be interested in (if they do not already have a copy) Josh Bell's book, MANDOLIN MUSIC IN AMERICA: 3800 PIECES FOR MANDOLIN AND WHERE TO FIND THEM, published by Plucked String -- and therefore, not really in print, but I believe you can get a copy from Best Music Source on Ebay. This book lists the holdings of various mandolin ensembles, individuals, libraries ca. the early 1990s (for example, the William F. Marsh collection at the Brown University library).

----------


## margora

With regard to soloists + MO, the PMO has mostly played (recently) with mandolin soloists or related (Tamara V., Carlo, Richard Waltz) but we have done some work with bayan/accordian and, in the not too distant past, voice, violin, recorder. There are a number of German pieces w/non-mando solo parts that I would like to see us perform, such as Konrad Wolki's concerto for violin, two flutes, and MO, and the Erdmann concerto for viola and MO.

----------


## John Goodin

I have so far been unsuccessful in digging up my copy of Josh Bell's book but I know it's here somewhere... (Librarians are as prone as anyone else to being organizationally challenged. Just check out ALA's website.) My recollection is that it's a very good snapshot, maybe panorama, of what's out there. I'm pretty sure the Louisville list wasn't included (and may not have been submitted). It seems that there was talk of a 2nd edition and I remember contacting either Josh or Norma Levine about including a short list of pieces that I had compiled from the Starr Sheet Music Collection at Indiana University's Lilly Library.

As this thread now has several messages relating to what we call "bibliographic control" in library world I would propose that those of us who intend to be at the CMSA convention in Lousville arrange an informal meeting to talk about this topic. Anybody interested in that?

John G.

----------


## markmdavis

OK you made me do it - i.e., go through all my files and old programs to make an up-to-date repertoire listing (something I started back in 2003). Thus follows:

THE REPERTOIRE OF THE PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA;
as performed by the PMO in their concert series and recitals
from September 1999 to the present.

COMPILED BY MARK M. DAVIS 7/16/03
REVISED 7.18.06

ORIGINAL COMPOSITIONS WRITTEN FOR the P.M.O.
Three Movements for M.O. (2006)	Francine Trester
New Oars for an Old Boat	(2006)	Michael Bell
Itago Sonata						
Country Fields (2006)			Eva Kendrick
Song for My Father (2004)			Clarice Assad
The Cat in Springtime			Mark M. Davis
The Mind Hesitant (w/ elec. guitar)	Damon Waitkus
Aubade					    Barbara Kolb
Three American Folksongs		Michael Nix
Why Not Circulate? Tango			Ken Field
Walnut Valley Suite	 (1997)		Bruce Greybill
Elassomorph (w/ electric guitar)	S. Funk Pearson
Evening Sky					Robert Martel
Wrung from the Silence					
Sky Colored Lake						
Icarus Ascending						
Family Squabble				Owen Hartford
Latin Sketches				    		
Rondo Bachanal						
Elegy for Jeffrey				    		
The Frog Prince Mini-Opera				
The Frog Prince Overture					
Fresh Cream							
Twinkle Samba				    		
Three Israeli Songs						
Cornflakes 14				    		

CONTEMPORARY ORIGINALS FOR M.O.
Concerto per orchestra a pizzico (2004) Victor Kioulaphides
Song of Japanese Autumn			Yasuo Kuwahara
Pear-Shaped Dance              		
November Song						
Concierto de Media Luna (1999)	Jose Luis Barroso Plaza
"Music for Play" (2001)			Claudio Mandonico
Chagall's Mandolin (soloist, accordion)	Hankus Netsky
Fandango					    Ann Carr-Boyd
Music for an Imaginary Italian Film 			
Voices (w/ solo violin)			Will Ayton
Neige au Printemps					
The Kansas Tango	(1999)		Jeff Dearinger
Reverie                       E. Packenham

COMPOSITIONS of the GERMAN SCHOOL 
Capriccio					Hans Gal
Suite No. 6				Hermann Ambrosius
Canzona/Fantasia 			Marcel Wengler
Abendmusik				 Kurt Schwaen
Tanzstuck							
Serenade					Siegfried Behrend
Partita Serena              F. Zehm
Lieder ohne Worte (recorder)	K. Wolki
Tafelmusik (recorder, accordion)		
Suite No. 2                 		
Concertino	(soloist)		G. Gunsenheimer
Jugoslavija (1975)			Ralph Paulsen
Machine					Oliver Kalberer
Balloons 1-4							


ARRANGEMENTS/ADAPTATIONS
Two Pavanes and Galliardes	  William Byrd, (arr. Kalberer)
Seven Tears (excerpts)         John Dowland
Pavan Passamezzo            Peter Phillips
Altitalienische Hofmusik		  Siegfried Behrend
Florentiner Hochzeit Tanze				
Lustiger Tanz and Zuneigung	  Nickelmann
Concerto No. 2 in C (soloist)	  Baston
Concerto in B-flat			  G. B. Pergolesi (w. Tamara Volskaya)
Concerto in C for Mandolin	  Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for Violin in A minor	 		    (w/ Carlo Aonzo)
Concerto for Two Mandolins 	 		
Concerto in E minor			 		 ( arr. Kalberer)
Trio in G Major              E. Barbella (arr. H. Stutz)
Concerto pour Mandoline		 G. Giuliano (arr. M. Monti)
Seven Etudes			     Fernando Sor (arr. R. Dyens)
Three Lyrical Pieces		     Edvard Grieg (arr. Kalberer)
Intermezzo, op. 117 No.1		 J. Brahms (arr. Kalberer)
Claire de Lune			     C. Debussy (arr. Walter K. Bauer)
Concerto for Mandolin in G	G. Pettine (arr. R. Walz)
Rumanian Folk Dances		Bela Bartok (arr. Davis)
Adagio for Strings			Samuel Barber (arr. Davis)
Campanas del Alba			E. Sainz de la Maza (arr. K. White)
Suite Espanola			    Enrique de Ulierte (arr. G. Lago)
Five Pieces (solo harmonica)	Gordon Jacobs (arr. Davis)		
Hoedown				    A. Copeland (arr. J. Imholz)
 In C  				    Terry Riley

FOLK/GRASS/WORLD/ROCK
Flatbush Waltz			    Andy Statman (arr. Davis)
Pedra Terra				Henrique Annes (arr. Davis)
Terra Nova				Rangal/Lyra (arr. Davis)
Music for a Found Harmonium	Simon Jeffes (arr. White/Carlini) 
Two Gals from Galax		    trad. (arr. Baldasarri/Carter)
Soldier's Night Out			Walter Carter	
Waltz for Bill Monroe		    Butch Baldasari
In Memory of Elizabeth Reed (w/ electric guitar, percussion) 
					    Richard Betts (arr. Carter )
Ive Met You Russian Romance	arr. Anatoliy Trofimof
Brightly Shines the Moon				


JAZZ ARRANGEMENTS
St. Louis Blues			John Handy (arr. Davis)
What a Little Moonlight Can Do	H. Woods (arr. Davis)
Nuages				D. Reinhart (arr. Davis)	
I'm Confessin' That I Love You	Neiburg, Daugherty, Reynolds (arr. Davis)
Nobody Knows You		J. Cox (arr. Davis)
Lets Do It				C. Porter (arr. Davis)
Cheek to Cheek		I. Berlin (arr. Davis)
Goodbye Pork Pie Hat 	Charles Mingus (arr. W. Carter) 
Lester Leaps In			L. Young (arr. Waitkus)	
Tea for Two			Youmans/Marks (arr. Waitkus)	
All of Me				Simons/Marks (arr. Waitkus)		
Is You Is Or Is You Ain't 		Austin/Jordan (arr. Waitkus)
Stardust				H. Carmichael (arr. Waitkus)	
Perfidia				Dominguez (arr. Hartford)	
You Came Along		Johnny Green (arr. D. Moore)
Sophisticated Lady		Duke Ellington (arr. J. Jensen)

Whew! 
 
Mark

----------


## markmdavis

Re: PMO repertoire listing-
Looks like all my formatting went down the tubes in my previous post, so I am attaching the document - it's easier to make sense of, I hope.
MMD

----------


## David Westwick

I played with the PMO from May 1996 to August 1998, and then joined them for their European tour (July 1999). Of the 120 or so pieces on Mark's list, I can remember playing 22 of them with PMO. There are probably another 3 or 4 pieces that I recongize as "old repertoire" that PMO just didn't have a reason to play during my brief stay in New England. It is wonderful to see so much new music, and hence so much growth and activity happening in the PMO.

----------


## John Goodin

Mark,

Thanks very much. This is just the kind of thing I was hoping to see. Looking forward to the new CD.

John G.

----------


## Daymando

I'll toss in what we have here in Dayton -- which, granted, isn't as voluminous as our older compatriots' orchestras, but then again, we begin our third season next month, and we started from scratch!  

These are my own arrangements unless marked (*) as being typeset only. I've had to create a few additional parts for some of the works (there was no original, or the original was MIA), and those are noted [in brackets].


*CATALOG NO #: #TITLE #: #COMPOSER #-- (approx. perf. time)*
2409B-6 #: # Adeste Fideles #: # setting by David Willcocks/arr. Ar. #-- #(2.15)
2407A-2 #: # Ashokan Farewell* #: # Jay Unger/Jay Buckley #-- #(3.00)
2408E-6 #: # Beneath the Starry Flag #: # Jerome Hartman #-- #(4.00)
2502C-6 #: # Blaze Away #: # Abe Holzman #-- #(3.45)
2503D-5 #: # Blue Tango #: # Leroy Anderson #-- #(3.30)
2509D-6 #: # Bonsoir, Marion #: # J. Joline [MC/DB -Ar.] #-- #(2.45)
2408I-6 #: # Bourrée #: # George F Handel #-- #(1.30)
2607E-4 #: # Brandenburg Concerto 3 #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(14.30)
2409A-6 #: # Cantique de Noël #: # Adolphe Adam #-- #(4.00)
2511A-6 #: # Carnival King March #: # Ralph K. Elicker #-- #(5.00)
2408D-6 #: # Chattanooga Choo Choo #: # Harry Warren #-- #(2.45)
2603B-20 #: # Concert Overture #12 [Sym Orch Ar.] #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(4.00)
2509B-6 #: # Concert Overture #12* #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(4.00)
2607B-6 #: # Concerto Grosso No. 8 ("Christmas") #: # Arcangelo Corelli #-- #(13.00)
2501E-6 #: # Creole Belles #: # J. Bodewalt Lampe #-- #(4.00)
2508E-6 #: # Cubanola Glide #: # Harry Von Tilzer #-- #(2.45)
2412A-6 #: # Dance of the Lunatics* #: # Thomas S Allen/arr Walter Jacobs #-- #(5.30)
2507C-5 #: # Danza Española No. 1 #: # Enrique Granados #-- #(2.30)
2607F-6 #: # Dayton Song, The #: # Ray L. Deerwester #-- #(2.00)
2605B-8 #: # Der Geist Hilft Unsrer Schwachheit Auf #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(7.00)
2412D-6 #: # Don Armando* #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(3.45)
2408B-4 #: # Don Juan Minuet #: # Wolfgang Mozart #-- #(1.50)
2504A-5 #: # Egyptian Glide #: # Alexander Maloof #-- #(4.15)
2511C-6 #: # Entertainer, The #: # Scott Joplin #-- #(4.30)
2509A-6 #: # Excelsior March* #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(3.15)
2509E-6 #: # Funeral March of the Marionettes #: # Charles Gounod #-- #(3.15)
2603A-6 #: # Gloriana Overture #: # A.J. Weidt #-- #(6.00)
2508D-6 #: # Habanera (Carmen) #: # Georges Bizet #-- #(3.45)
2501F-6 #: # Humoresque #: # Antonin Dvorak #-- #(2.45)
2505D-6 #: # Hungarian Rhapsody No 3 #: # Johannes Brahms #-- #(2.15)
2408G-6 #: # Hungarian Rhapsody No 5 #: # Johannes Brahms #-- #(3.00)
2601C-5 #: # I. Paduan à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(4.00)
2601B-5 #: # II. Paduan à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(4.00)
2601A-5 #: # III. Paduan à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(5.00)
2501G-6 #: # Intermezzo: Cavalleria Rusticana #: # Pietro Mascagni #-- #(2.00)
2602C-2 #: # Invention No. 1 (M1/MC duet) #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(1.30)
2602B-2 #: # Invention No. 1 (MA/MC duet) #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(1.30)
2602A-2 #: # Invention No. 1 (MC duet) #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(1.30)
2510A-6 #: # It Came Upon the Midnight Clear #: # Richard Storrs Willis #-- #(1.00)
2509L-6 #: # It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas #: # Robert Reiniger Meredith Willson #-- #(3.00)
2509L-B5 #: # It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas [Str Orch -Ar.] #: # Robert Reiniger Meredith Willson #-- #(3.00)
2512B-5 #: # IV. Paduan à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(3.15)
2510B-6 #: # Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring #: # J.S. Bach #-- #(3.00)
2410A-6 #: # Jingle Bells #: # Traditional/arr Ar. #-- #(2.30)
2509G-5 #: # Joska* #: # Johan B Kok [MC - Ar.] #-- #(2.45)
2508B-6 #: # Jota #: # Enrique Granados [Gtr/DB -Ar.] #-- #(6.00)
2509C-6 #: # La Brasilena #: # Felice Carena [MC/DB -Ar.] #-- #(4.45)
2607C-6 #: # La Festa Splendora* #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(4.45)
2607A-6 #: # La Rejouissance #: # George F Handel #-- #(2.30)
2410B-6 #: # Legend of the Magi/Irish Air #: # Andrew Mack #-- #(1.45)
2412F-6 #: # Liberty Bell March #: # John Philip Sousa #-- #(3.30)
2607G-4 #: # Lo, How a Rose E'er Blooming #: # 16th C. carol #-- #(2.30)
2512A-6 #: # Mandolin Band March #: # H. De Harport [MA/MC - Ar.] #-- #(3.15)
2509K-5 #: # Mandolin Fanfare #: # Norman and Nancy Blake #-- #(1.15)
2508A-6 #: # Mansion Over The Hilltop #: # Ira Stanphill #-- #(2.30)
2509H-6 #: # March No. 4 (La Clemenza di Tito; K 621) #: # Wolfgang Mozart [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(2.30)
2501A-6 #: # Marche Militaire #: # Franz Schubert #-- #(7.30)
2501B-6 #: # Mia Stella #: # Jean Montfort #-- #(4.00)
2506A-5 #: # Minuet in A #: # Luigi Boccherini #-- #(3.30)
2503C-6 #: # Minuet in F #: # Franz Josef Haydn #-- #(1.30)
2501D-5 #: # Minuet in G #: # Ludwig van Beethoven #-- #(1.45)
2501I-6 #: # Mister Sandman #: # Pat Ballard #-- #(2.30)
2408J-6 #: # Moment Musical #: # Franz Schubert #-- #(2.00)
2503E-6 #: # Moving Up To Gloryland #: # Lee Roy Abernathy #-- #(2.45)
2501H-6 #: # My Old Kentucky Home #: # Stephen Foster #-- #(1.45)
2505E-6 #: # Nun Danket mit Tribut #: # Allen Richmond #-- #(4.00)
2505A-6 #: # Palladio #: # Karl Jenkins #-- #(4.15)
2511B-5 #: # Pavan: Earle of Salisbury #: # William Byrd [Gtr - Ar.] #-- #(2.45)
2409E-5 #: # Pifa ('Pastoral Symphony') #: # George F Handel #-- #(2.15)
2408F-5 #: # Pineapple Rag #: # Scott Joplin #-- #(4.00)
2508F-6 #: # Puttin' On The Ritz #: # Irving Berlin #-- #(2.30)
2603C-6 #: # Raise the Banner #: # Allen Richmond #-- #(2.15)
2412E-6 #: # Rataplan* #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(2.15)
2410C-6 #: # Rondeau #: # Jean Joseph Mouret #-- #(1.30)
2501C-6 #: # Serenade Espagnole #: # François Menichetti #-- #(5.00)
2505C-6 #: # Serenade in d #: # Franz Schubert #-- #(3.00)
2505B0-5 #: # Serenade in G (Eine Kleine Nachtmusik) #: # Wolfgang Mozart #-- #(20.00)
2601E-5 #: # Seven Sarabandes à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(5.00)
2503B-6 #: # Singt dem Herrn #: # George F Handel #-- #(1.45)
2510C-6 #: # Sleigh Ride #: # Leroy Anderson #-- #(3.45)
2408H-6 #: # So Nice #: # Marcos Valle/Paulo Sergio Valle #-- #(1.45)
2602D-6 #: # Sonata in C for Mandocello Solo & MOrch (orig. for mandolin & MO) #: # Giuseppe Zaneboni/arr. Ar. #-- #(12.15)
2502B-6 #: # Sonata in F #: # Wolfgang Mozart #-- #(11.30)
2601G-2 #: # Sonata in G [Op 44a in C; for MA/MC] #: # Ludwig van Beethoven #-- #(3.00)
2503A-4 #: # String Quartet KV 458 No 7 Mvt 1 #: # Wolfgang Mozart [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(14.30)
2508G0-6 #: # String Quartet No 1 in G (K 80) - III. Menuetto; IV. Rondo #: # Wolfgang Mozart [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(7.00)
2507B0-5 #: # String Quartet No 17, Op 3, No 5 - II: Andante Cantabile #: # Franz Josef Haydn [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(5.30)
2509M0-6 #: # String Quartet No 3 in G (K 156) #: # Wolfgang Mozart [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(16.15)
2509F0-6 #: # String Quartet No 4 in C (K 157) #: # Wolfgang Mozart [Gtr -Ar.] #-- #(19.30)
2607D-6 #: # Suite for Mandolin Orchestra #: # Johan B Kok #-- #(6.00)
2509I-7 #: # Syncopated Clock, The #: # Leroy Anderson #-- #(2.30)
2408K-6 #: # Tango #: # Isaac Albéniz #-- #(1.45)
2507D-5 #: # Tico Tico No Fuba #: # Zawuinha de Abreu/arr. Ar #-- #(5.00)
2502A-5 #: # Trio in G #: # Emanuele Barbella [MA/MC -Ar.] #-- #(6.30)
2509J-6 #: # Triumphal March (Aida) #: # Giuseppe Verdi #-- #(1.45)
2507A-6 #: # Turn Your Radio On #: # Albert E Brumley #-- #(3.15)
2409D-6 #: # Ukranian Carol #: # Mykola Leontovitch/arr Ar. #-- #(1.30)
2408C-6 #: # Vamp, The #: # Byron Gay #-- #(3.15)
2605A-6 #: # Variation on an Original Theme: Nimrod #: # Edward Elgar #-- #(2.30)
2409C-6 #: # Variations on 'The First Nowell' #: # setting by David Willcocks/arr Ar. #-- #(2.45)
2601F-6 #: # Washington Post #: # John Philip Sousa #-- #(2.30)
2410D-6 #: # We Wish You A Merry Christmas #: # Traditional/arr Ar. #-- #(1.00)
2412B-6 #: # Weasel Suite* #: # Russell Foster #-- #(5.15)
2412G-6 #: # Wedding March #: # Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy #-- #(1.30)
2412C-6 #: # When I'm Sixty-Four* #: # John Lennon/Paul McCartney [arr Russell Foster] #-- #(3.00)
2508C-6 #: # When the Saints Go Marching In #: # Traditional/arr. Ar. #-- #(3.00)
2408A-4 #: # Willow Garden #: # Traditional/arr. Ar. #-- #(2.30)
2601D-5 #: # XI. Mascharada 1 à 5 #: # Andreas Hammerschmidt #-- #(3.15)


I'm currently on the hunt for Italian and Russian music for some upcoming theme-oriented programming I have in mind.

-Allen.

----------


## markmdavis

> I'll toss in what we have here in Dayton -- which, granted, isn't as voluminous as our older compatriots' orchestras, but then again, we begin our third season next month, and we started from scratch!  These are my own arrangements unless marked (*) as being typeset only. I've had to create a few additional parts for some of the works (there was no original, or the original was MIA), and those are noted [in brackets].


Allen, this is very impressive!
You've been working, I see! 
 # Lots of caffeine, may I assume?

It's very nice to see some Baroque pieces in your repertoire. #Also good to see the mandocello featured once in a while. #It's an interesting idea to do three Bach Inventions in different duos, involving the m.c. in each one.
Let me ask you - what do you do for guitar parts when you take a string orchestra piece like, say, the Corelli? #Do you write a special chordal/continuo style part or do you give them the bass line? #Interested to know how you handle this.

Mark

----------


## Mandophile

about the mandolin orch repertoires...I have an appendix devoted to San Francisco bay area mando ensembles in my book: Mandolins, Like Salami. I'm just trying to figure out a way to upload my pdfs from the one of my appendices....oops! I don't have the file on this computer but will post the file tomorrow so that everyone can see what's been played in this area of the world for several decades: The Silver Strings, Aurora Mando Orch, Berkeley Mando Ensemble, Music for Fun, Peninsula Mando Orch etc. # Stay tuned!
 #I'll add that Menichetti is considered a 'lite' or semi-classical composer who lived much of his time in Paris--and is prevalent in orch. repertoire to this day as are basic ballo liscio dances from Italy, Spain, & Argentina.
 # Sheri 
 #
Zighi Baci

----------


## Daymando

> Allen, this is very impressive!
> You've been working, I see! 
> Lots of caffeine, may I assume?


Far more than I should probably admit. # #

Some of these pieces have started making the MO rounds lately: Bloomfield (NJ) picked up three for their spring show last month ('Chattanooga', 'Wedding March' and 'Mansion Over the Hilltop'); MandolIndy (Indianapolis) has 6-7 in their current rotation; Seattle MO has a small handful (which, I think, may also be on concert offer during the '07 CMSA Convention there, once that gets finalized); and I believe Minnesota will be doing the Elgar 'Enigma Variation: Nimrod' in an upcoming event (thanks to Lou Chouinard for quasi-commissioning me to do that setting). 




> It's very nice to see some Baroque pieces in your repertoire.


I'm rather partial to mid-Baroque and late Romantic, on the whole, but I try to keep an open mind/palatte when putting together programs. Most of our library (so far) has been built on the as-we-go-and-need principle; we've performed each item at least once over the last two years (and some have become audience-requested favorites). 

I do like Baroque works for ensemble-building and technique strengthening, and by-and-large, Baroque music is _highly_ accessible for nearly all groups, even startup ensembles looking for clean, enjoyable, and (above all) _musical_ material. Bach and Corelli are very good for helping an ensemble further develop their listening skills... and keeping runaway tempi in check! (Ok... so that second item doesn't always happen... even with a conductor... but one must have goals...) 




> Also good to see the mandocello featured once in a while.


I'll admit it (but don't tell anyone!): I'm a confirmed mandocellist...with small hands.  #Any time I can steal some spotlight away from the *mandolas* is a good time for the mandocelli!




> Let me ask you - what do you do for guitar parts when you take a string orchestra piece like, say, the Corelli? #Do you write a special chordal/continuo style part or do you give them the bass line? #Interested to know how you handle this.
> 
> Mark


I usually try to keep the guitaristas at least as busy as the mandoholics -- they have more courses, so (logically?) they should be kept busy, no? # #-- so I lean more toward chordal/continuo style vs. duplicating the mandocello/bass, unless I'm absolutely after a bottom-heavy sound (and that's not too often), we're absent a bassist (which, unfortunately, happens more often than not around here, though I do these arrangements prior to our working season), or there's a particular melodic component/desire that works best with the guitars. 

Writing for guitar in an orchestra settings is particularly challenging for me with regard to DMO: I have three guitarists - one is a great flat-picker, one is a great finger picker, and one is a great jazzer (who can do either finger/pick). Trying to find the golden mean for the section presents interesting situations, and I'm always keen to create guitar parts which hit +75% of each sound-production method. 

Lately I've been opting for a mixing of vertical and horizontal. I just finished an orch. arrangement this morning of two 16th C. plainchants for an upcoming holiday program. In the second chant ('Veni Emmanuel'), the guitars carry the solo melody, then swap to chordal accompaniment in the refrain upon the re-entrance of the orch. It works in my mind's orchestra (naturally); we'll see how it goes in actual rehearsal next month.

-Allen.

----------


## Mandophile

well, this is a start, I guess...let's see if it works this way. Sheri


Aurora Mandolin Orchestra Music Index
Sorted Alphabetically 2005
1. A Love Chat 37. Balalaika Souvenir
2. A Santa Cecilia 38. Bambina Mia
3. Adios ~uchachos 39. Banjo Rag
4. Aida Mazurka 40. Barbara Polka
5. Al Mare March 41. Barcarolle
6. Al-Di-La 42. Be My Love
7. Alborada 43. Bebi Polka
8. Alice Blue Gown 44. Beer Barrel Polka
9. Alma Andaluza 45. Bells Bocca
10. Almost Like Being in Love 46. Bewitched
11. Alpine Harmony 47. Bizzosa Polka
12. Alte Kameraden 48. Blue Danube Waltz
13. Always/I Love You/Let Me Call 49. Blue Skirt Waltz
you Sweetheart 50. Brazillera (Andrini)
14. Amaryllis 51. Bridal Rose Overture
15. Amazonenritt 52. Bright Shines the Moon
16. AMedia Luz 53. Bulgar Frailich
17. American Folk Fantasy 54. Buona Notte Amore
18. American Patrol 55. Butterfly
19. Amor Sincero 56. Calabrisella Polka
20. Amygdalia (Poulakia 5 7. Canto Antico
21. Andalusien 58. Canto Nella Foresta
22. Anema Core 59. Canzoniere a Valzer
23. Angel Serenade 60. Carmelita Mazurka
24. Anniversary Song 61. Camevale de Venezia
25. Antonietta Polka 62. Cataluna
26. Aqui Zamora 63. Cavalleria Rusticana
27. Araby March 64. Chanson Boheme
28. Aria De Spagna 65. Chitarra Romana
29. Arriverderci Roma 66. Chitiva
30. Ashokan Farewell 67. Chop Sticks
31. Atomic March 68. Ciel De Seville
32. Aubade au President 69. Cielito Lindo
33. Autumn Leaves 70. Cielo Azzurro
34. Autunno 71. Ciribiribin
35. Avalon 72. Club Mandoliniista
36. Bacarolle 73. Comme Facetta Mammeta

----------


## Linda Binder

I just returned from a week in northern wisconsin --no internet at the cabin so I have a lot of mandolin posts to catch up on! 
John, this jumped out as I'm scanning the posts: 
&lt;&lt;As this thread now has several messages relating to what we call "bibliographic control" in library world I would propose that those of us who intend to be at the CMSA convention in Lousville arrange an informal meeting to talk about this topic. Anybody interested in that?&gt;&gt;

I think that's a great idea. Count me in.
Linda

----------


## John Goodin

Linda,

Thanks. I will try to remember to resurrect this idea shortly before the convention and see if anyone else wants to talk this over.

John

----------


## aero_space

For the sake completeness of the discussion here is the 2006 Summer Concerts in the park Tune list for the Minnesota Mandolin Orchestra.

And Your Bird Can Sing (Lennon and McCartney arranged Hendricks)
Buona Notte Mimi (Manente)
The Como Conservatory Suite (Laidig) Premiered Como Park August 2005
o	Como Conservatory Gardens 
o	The Gates Ajar 
o	Nancy's Fancy 
Canon in D (Pachabel)
Easter Waltz (Goodin)
Highlandville May 14, 2004 (Goodin)
Intermezzo (J Strauss/Koehler)
Jota (Granados/Transcribed by Roberts)
Laura Soave (Respighi/arranged Dearinger)
Love Notes (Laidig) To be premiered at Como Park 14 August 2006
o	Howard's Habanera 
o	Jean's Musette 
National Emblem (Bagely/arranged Lansing)
Ob-La-Di Ob-La-Da (Lennon and McCartney arranged Hendricks)
Partita Antiqua (Arranged Noordzij)
Processional (arranged Milstein)
Receita de Samba (Do Bandolim/arranged Dearinger)
Santa Lucia (Woelki)
Serenade du Bravache (Graud)
Sweet Corn (Weidt)

Kevin R Le Voir

----------


## David Westwick

Sweet Corn by Weidt -- now that brings back some memories. The first year that I played with PMO, they used Sweet Corn as a closer/encore number. The 'dola players would all pull out tenor banjos, and a couple of the mandolinists would switch to mandolin-banjos. It gave the number a certain, ahhh, bounce.  At one rehearsal, I wondered (aloud) whether there was ever a cello-banjo. The next week Mark brought one, which then I played (and hauled to gigs) for the rest of the season.

----------


## markmdavis

David, we still have that cello-banjo. #We used in it in the Hampton Village Country Dance Band on our (first-prize-winning) float in this year's Memorial Day Parade in Hampton, CT.

Sorry if this is a bit off-topic but we CAN relate it to the repertoire discussion.
Here's our repertoire - it's mainly is old-time New England dance tunes such as I remember from my childhood growing up in Hampton.

Reels, rants, etc.:
Dem Golden Slippers (G)
The Girl I Left Behind Me (G)
Scotland the Brave (D)
Nellie Bly (D)
Little Brown Jug (G)Over the Waterfall (D)
Soldiers Joy (D)
Sandy River Belle (D)
Richard Waltons Birthday Shake (G)
Bob with the One Horn (Gm)
Staten Island (D)
Morning Star (G)
Pig Town Fling (G)
Poor Ould Woman (Am)
Turkey in the Straw (G)
The Jolly Blacksmith (G)
Ragtime Annie (D)

Jigs:
Off She Goes (G or D)
Coleraine (Am)
Larry OGaff (G)

Waltzes:
The Cowboys Waltz (D)
Sheabeague e Sheamore (D)
Ashokan Farewell (D)

The band:
[img]000_0837-1.jpg[/img]

Where's the obligatory mandolin you may ask? #Well it looks like that lead banjo player is using a capo and pretending he is playing the world's loudest mandolin (yup, that's me). #

----------


## Blitzen

Hi, Let me introduce myself; Ian Harris, the founder and Music Director of the 'Fretful Federation' of Brighton, England, and 1st mandolin of NEMO (New English Mandolin Orchestra), a professional mandolin quintet.
I started this orchestra because I was donated, by John Hope, of the Bristol Mandolin orchestra, a box of old 1930's mandolin orchestra. After the arduous task of recruiting a load of amateurs to join my visionary mandolin orchestra, I soon tired of the old music and started pushing the orchestra to play more modern music of pieces written specifically for mandolin orchestra. I did lose a few members through that.
Now I'm a bit more free and easy. I still personally favour the modern stuff, but I've given in to the tastes of some members of the orchestra and started reintroducing the old rep.
Also, as you can see, I solo on the Musical saw and occasional do a song, such as 'Brother, can you spare a dime', with my arrangement for the mandolin orchestra accompaniment. My ego has no bounds!
Just thought I'd throw in our current music we're working on.
Pakenham
Caprice
Spinning

JS Bach
Sinfonia (with me on solo Musical Saw)

Scarlatti
Concerto for Mandolin in D

Robert Schultz
Two folk dances

Hans Gal
Capriccio

H F Odel
Danse di Cupid

Sherry Wohlers
The Como Conseratory Suite

J B Kok
Joska

Abe Holzmann
Blaze Away

Yasuo Kuwahara
The song of Japanese Autumn

Neil Gladd
The Red Bach book; Three Rags after Bach 

Bernard Sheaff
Gypsy Love

Our rep files are enormous, and I expect they number about 200 pieces. 
I've arranged files for each instrument (1st mandolin, 2nd mandolin, mandola, mandobass, guitar etc..) of parts for all the pieces, so, potentially a quintet could flick though the rep, and try out pieces without opening all the library files.
When are you American mandolin orchestra's going to invite the very British 'Fretful Federation' to visit? eh!
Lots of love
Ian Harris

----------


## John Goodin

I'm very pleased to see that Sherry Wohlers Ladig's _Como Conservatory Suite_ has made it across the pond. It's a lovely piece, which manages to sound both old and new, that would be a great addition to any orchestra's repertory. I had the pleasure of hearing the Minnesota Mandolin Orchestra play it last summer, with Sherry in the audience, at the Lake Harriett bandshell. It was a real crowd pleaser. Sherry also writes wonderful fiddle tunes. [full disclosure: my band Contratopia has recorded her "Ron Wallace's Fancy" on our _Hands Four_ CD]

I'm not sure how to contact Sherry but I bet the folks at the MMO
http://www.mindspring.com/~lonzoh/mmo.htm
could put you in touch.

John G.

----------


## Daymando

> J B Kok - Joska
> Abe Holzmann - Blaze Away


_Joska_'s become a favorite with my chamber group. I did an arrangement of _Blaze Away_ for DMO last year. (I probably shouldn't be surprised that it had been arranged before; I originally found it in piano-solo sheet music and "heard" the MO setting as I mentally read through the sheet music.)

Good stuff, both.

-Allen.

----------


## Blitzen

Sherry offered the 'Como Suite' to us. Joska has been in our files a while. It's an old mandolin orchestra arrangement.
Glad to hear Mandolin orchestras are doing so well over your side of the pond. Here, in the UK, it's a bit of a dying art.
How do you lot organised yourselfs?
When I started it was a dictatorship, with me at the helm, and I collected £3 from everybody per session.
Eventually I gave the orchestra, and music library, to the members and let them organise themselves. They now have a committee and I'm a paid officer; 'Music Director'. They still charge £3 per person, per session, but I don't have to collect it and I stick to waving the baton (though Lindsay Stoner does so on a few tunes) and playing solos.
love 
Ian Harris (Fretful Federation Mandolin Orchestra, Brighton, England)

----------


## Blitzen

Forgot to add that Blaze Away is a very traditional mandolin orchestra arrangement as well.
Ian Harris

----------


## jacky

I've just had a message from Sherry Ladig, composer of the Como Suite which both MMO and the Fretful Federation play. She was pleased to read the discussion but has been unable to register and reply for some reason. She asked me to point out that her name is spelt LADIG not Laidig if people are wanting to search for her music.

----------


## Matt Vuksinich

I play in the 2 oldest extant mandolin orchestras in the San Francisco Bay Area (Silver Strings, and Aurora). Hopefully, you will find attached the repertoires for each of them. In reality, we only have maybe 30 or so "ready to play on no notice," but we do schizophrenically pull out any of the others during rehearsals.

I'd like to also respond to 2 other unrelated posts from the Classical section of this board, which I've read over the past month or two: 1. I play mandola with these 2 orchestras, and ALL the orchestrations for mandola are written in Universal Clef (thankfully, as I play a Vinaccia tenor mandola with them!) 2. We, also, have several Kok compositions; I've not taken the time on my repertoire attachments to indicate the composers, though.

Matt Vuksinich

----------


## mrmando

Wow. Missed this thread when it went around. Here are current titles in the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra library. 

ITALIAN
A Canzone e Napoli
Al-di-La
Alma del Core
Amarilli, mia Bella
Amore e follia
Antonina
Arrivederci Roma
Ave Maria
Baci Traditori
Boccherini - D Minor Quartet G. 172
Boccherini - Larghetto from Quartet G. 172
C'era la luna
Caprice Italien
Ciribiribin
Core N Grato
Fiocco - Allegro
Funiculi Funicula
Gondoliera
Guaglione
Guaglioni
Il Bacio
Il mio bel foco
Italian Country Wedding
Italian Riflemen (Marcia dei Bersagliere)
La Bella Italia
La Spagnola
La Vita e Bella
Lascia ch'io pianga
Malafemmena
Maria Elena
Maria Mari
Marianella
Marinariello
Mattinata
Moon over Naples
Munier - Quartetto
Napoli
Non ti Scordar di Me
Nostalgia di Mandolini
O Sole Mio
O mio babbino caro
Pansy
Parlami d'Amore
Priere Musicale
Reginella Campagnola
Ricordo di Natale
Ritorna a Me
Roman Guitar
Rose Di Maggio
Santa Lucia
Scarlatti - Serenades - arr. Kioulaphides
Sciure, Sciuri
Se tu m'ami
Sinfonia in Sol
Speranze Perdute
Splendore
Summertime in Venice
Tango of the Roses
Tarantella Giuseppina
That's Amore - G- SMO arrangement
That's Amore - Key of C
That's Amore - Key of G - simple
That's Amore - Mixed bag
Torna a Surriento
Torna a Surriento - European version
Tra Veglia e Sonno
Vieni Su
Vieni Sul Mar
Waltz Medley

GOLDEN AGE
Booster, The
Creole Belles
Entry of the Gladiators
Ghost Walk, The
Glow Worm
Halley's Comet
Sweet Corn

CHRISTMAS

Adeste Fidelis
Beautiful Star
Bring a Torch, Jeanette, Isabella
Campanelle - V Kioulaphides
Chestnuts Roasting
Christmas Is for Children
Christmas Medley
Christmas Medley - Frost
Christmas Processional
Christmas Showcase
Christmas Waltz
Christmas list.pdf
Christmas list.xls
Christopher
Corelli - Christmas Concerto
Corelli Christmas Concerto OLD
Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy - Tchaikovsky
Deck the Hall
Dreydl
Drive the Cold Winter Away
Durme, Durme
Empty Folder - Nothing to See Here, Kids - Move Along!
Feliz Navidad
Frosty the Snowman - Steve Mauldin
Frosty the Snowman 1
Gloucestershire Wassail
God Rest You Merry Gentlemen
Good King Wenceslas
Greensleeves to a Ground
Handel - Mando Messiah
Hanukkah Holiday
Hatikva
Have Yourself a Merry
Holiday Songs
Holiday music words.pdf
Holly Jolly Christmas
Holly and the Ivy
I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day
I'll Be Home for Christmas
It Came upon the Midnight Clear - Brumley
It Came upon the Midnight Clear - Sheamus
It Came upon the Midnight Clear - Zinn
It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring M1.pdf
Jingle Bell Fox Trot
Jingle Bell Rock
Kanon in D
Let It Snow
Let There Be Peace on Earth
Light One Candle
Linus and Lucy - Vince Guaraldi
March of the Toys
Mele Kalikimaka
Merry Christmas Polka
Noel
Nutcracker
O Chanukah
O Come All Ye Faithful - Zinn
O Come O Come Emmanuel
O Holy Night and Jesu
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Ocho Kandelikas
Oi Betleem
Or nous dites Marie
Pachelbel - Kanon in D
Parade of the Wooden Soldiers
Pastorella
Prayer
Ricordo di Natale
Riu Riu Chiu
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
S'Vivon
Santa Claus is Coming to Town T dola.pdf
Shchedryk (Carol of the Bells)
Shepherd's Farewell to the Holy Family
Si la Mar Era de Leche
Silent Night - Sheamus
Silent Night - Zinn
Silver Bells
Skaters Waltz
Sleigh Ride
Sleigh Ride - Mozart
Sleighbell Tinkle
Three Kings of Orient
Thumbs.db
Toyland
Tumbalalaika
Tumbalalaika - Stubbs
Two Christmas Favorites
Two Christmas Tunes
Una Noche al Lunar
Vivaldi - Four Seasons - Winter - Largo
Wassailing Song
We Need a Little Christmas
We Wish You a Merry Christmas
White Christmas
Winter Wonderland
Zezulka

EVERYTHING ELSE

1. Trumpet tune, 2. Trumpet Voluntary M1.pdf
3. Wedding March, Wagner M1.pdf
4. Entrance of the Queen of Sheba M1.pdf
Air, Bach & Aria from Xerxes, Handel M1.pdf
Alma Brasilieira
Amazing Grace
American Heartland
Amore e Folia M2.pdf
An Old Castle
An die Zither
Andante III, Hummel.pdf
Ashokan Farewell
BB Polka
Bach - Brandenburg - sound files
Bach - Brandenburg No. 3
Bach BWV1067
Bach Bourree - Bauer
Beethoven, Inc M1,2.pdf
Black and White Rag
Boukouvalas - Scherzo
Bruzzone - Une balcone ungherese
Calace Bolero No 1
Call of Spring bass.pdf
Calypso Medley
Carinhoso
Carmen - Habanera
Castilian
Cello_Music_09.pdf
Ciel de Seville
Colonel Bogey
Dance of the Lunatics
DeWalt
Don Giovanni
Don't Cry for Me Argentina
Dvorak Largo
Eine kleine nachtmusik
El Banderillo
El Condor Pasa
El Relicario
Espana Cani gtr.pdf
Espana Cani sc.pdf
Fascination
Fiddle Tunes No. 1
Fiddle Tunes No. 2
Fiddle Tunes No. 3
Fiddler on the Roof
Fiocco - Allegro
Flamenco
Gator Strut - Mike Marshall
Godfather - Selections
Gopak
HOV Suite gtr.pdf
Hasse Concerto
Hawaiian Selection
Haydn Presto
Haydn Serenade
Heavens on Earth
How Are Things in Glocca Morra
How High the Moon
Hummel Quartet
Hungarian Dance No. 4
Hungarian Dance No. 6
Irish Medley
Italian Festival set list, 08.pdf
Jarabe Tapatio
Johnny Appleseed
Joyeux Page
Klezmer Suite
Kok - Sonatina for Mandolin Orchestra
Korda - Sonata for Mandolin Orchestra
La Bella Argentina
La Cumparsita
La Seccatura, HummelOutput.pdf
La Traviata T Dola P3.pdf
Lara's Theme
Largo from Winter, Vivaldi M1.pdf
Liebestraum from album M1.pdf
Lonesome Moonlight Waltz
Lorelei Bass.pdf
Love Theme from The Godfather
Mando Con Vivaldi p1 M1pdf.pdf
Mandolin Serenade
March Espanole
March from Carmen M 1,2,Dola,Cello,Bass.pdf
Marche Alla Turca
Mediterranean Cruise
Mendelssohn - Andante from Italian Symphony (No. 4)
Mendelssohn Andante
Mike Marshall Concerto
Milena
Mood Indigo
Moon River
Moonlight Sonata
Moskova - Menichetti
Most Popular Mandolin Pieces - Tocaben 1907
Mouret - Rondeau
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart - Quartet K156
Mozart - Quartet K158
Music list, Italian 08.pdf
My Little Star
Never on Sunday
O voo da mosca
Offenbach - Orpheus in the Underworld
Once Upon a Time 1,2,gtr.pdf
Original Rags
Pachelbel Kanon
Palladio
Por una Cabeza
Rachmaninoff - Vocalise
Radim
Recuerdos de la Alhambra
Red Bach Book - Three Rags after Bach
Rondo IV, Hummel.pdf
Russian Rag
Russian Sailors' Dance
Satie - Prelude
Scenes from Israel
Sentimental Journey
Seresta
Shalom Aleichem
Spanish Serenade
Spider in the Bath
Star Spangled Banner in A
Stars and Stripes Forever
Surrey with the Fringe on Top
Sweet Georgia Brown
Tango
Theme from Mannix
Third Man Theme
Three O'Clock
Two Dances from Northern Spain M2.pdf
Two Guitars
Under Moscows Skies
Une Fete a Seville
Valentini Concerto
Vivaldi Concerto - C Major
Vivaldi Concerto for 2 celli, G Minor.pdf
Vivaldi G Major Concerto
Volare
Wedding March, Mendelssohn M1.pdf
Wo die Balalaika
Zacatecas

----------

John Goodin

----------

